# Can't port forward for Minecraft



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello I've been trying to setup a server for Minecraft but I can't get it to work. I went to my netgear router and under advanced options I went to port forwarding. I added a new custom service and entered 
Name: Minecraft
Protocol: TCP/UDP
Start port: 25565
End port: 25565 
And for IP I used my server IP 192.168.1.1
I click apply and it says "invalid ip." I entered the default gateway ip from ipconfig in cmd prompt. Is this the right IP? I also tried IPv4 and it let me add it but then I went to canyouseeme.org and entered 25565 and it said that my port wasn't open. Do I have to start a server on the computer that is directly connected to the router?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

192.168.1.1 is the router's IP. You want the IP of the server which has a different last digit.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> 192.168.1.1 is the router's IP. You want the IP of the server which has a different last digit.


Is the server IP just my normal IP on this computer? Like do I use the IP I get from whatsmyip.org?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No, use ipconfig on the machine you wish you use as a server to get its local IP.


----------



## Mikusboi (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I got it working. I didnt know that you have to start the server.exe and then check to see if the port is open.


----------



## deaddude (May 22, 2012)

I did everything i read here and still cant open the port. When i try to connect to the server it says "timed out". When i check to see if the port is open it says "cannot check port because session timed out". What do i do to open the port for minecraft


----------

